# HELP my Puppy has Papilloma Virus!!



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

If anyone has advise regarding Papilloma, Ill like to hear. I've read they go away on there own, some say they shrink, some say they fall off and my Vet says they need to be surgically removed. I don't want to jump to surgery on a 5 month old puppy. Please see the photos attached. He's still eating well and I started him on Lysine. But I'm not sure how much I should give him. If you've had this issue please tell me how it went, I'm a wreak. This little guy is my world!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a dog with this many years ago. It's not uncommon in young dogs or seniors who's immune system is weaker. 
It's very contagious to other dogs. In many dogs it resolves itself as the immune system matures. In many dogs it needs to be removed by the vet. My dog had to have several laser procedures to remove them.
I would keep a close eye, feed the best food you can afford to help the immune system be a strong as possible and hope they resolve on their own.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your puppy!

Agree with Saphire about his food.

Article: Free Your Dogs From Warts or Papillomas 

Here is the homeopathic remedy mentioned in the article: Thuja: Newton Homeopathics Thuja Dog Cat 
OR Here: Liquid: Thuja Occidentalis ~ Washington Homeopathic Products 
Pills: Thuja Occidentalis ~ Washington Homeopathic Products
Liquid - 3 to 6 drops twice daily
Pellets - 3 to 6 pellets twice daily
The liquid has an alcohol carrier which some dogs detest! The small globular pellets need to be crushed between 2 spoons (which is a challenge!). If you choose the pellets, use two large serving spoons, shake out the pellets on to the spoon, cover pellets with a small piece of paper towel, put the other spoon on top, and crush. The paper towel will keep the pellets from "shooting" out of the spoon! 
There is also another combination Homeopathic that you can try if you do not see improvement in about 2 weeks with the Thuja.

About using Homeopathic Remedies:
-This should be given in "a clean mouth" meaning no food or water 20-30 minutes before and after dosing.
-To dose the dog, simply raise his lip and put liquid drops or crushed power along gum area. This is absorbed by the mucus membranes in the mouth.....which is the quickest way into the system. (It's action is just like when a person is told to put nitro-glycerine under their tongue when having chest pain.)
-If more than required pellets come out of bottle, do not put them back into the container as this will "foul" the rest of the bottle.
-If using the liquid, drop it onto a spoon first and then administer to dogs gums. This is because if you accidentally touch the dropper to the dog and then put the the dropper back, it will "foul" the bottle.

Thuja Ointment - topical: Thuja Ointment ~ Washington Homeopathic Products 

Another topical is rubbing a high quality (NON Soy NON GMO) Vitamin E supplement on this. Pick a small hole in the gel tab, squirt some out on your finger and apply. Sun-E 400 - Non-GMO Vitamin E Supplement | NOW Supplements

An immune strengthing supplement you may want to try is called IMMUNOSUPPORT By RX Vitamins for pets.
Info: http://www.rxvitamins.com/Resources/Immuno Support TR - 2012.pdf
To purchase: Immuno Support 60 caps by RX Vitamins for Pets There are other products with names like RX Vitamin Immune System, but ingredients are not the same, so look carefully.

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I new a 16 month old who got it. Owned by a doctor. The doctor kept the puppy away from other dogs for less than 4 weeks... maybe 3 weeks, and it resolved itself. Nothing special. But that is very limited experience.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. I'm going to get the Thuja now and the Vitiman E!! I will let you khow how it goes.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Please keep your pup away from other dogs. Especially when in an outbreak. This is a contagious virus. 

There is done debate about non outbreak exposure, but definitely when she has active lesions.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I watched the video that was extremely informative, and read the articles. I will post updates. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

*Update papaloma virus*

Its been 3 weeks. I've been giving him 1000 mg L-Lysine and Thuja 30X twice daily. They've definitely got much bigger. But I haven't noticed him getting more then the original amount (about 8-10) He has an appointment in 2 days for his final vaccinations and rabies shot. The Dr said while he's there he'll "crush" a couple and it normally triggers the dogs immune system to attack and get rid of them. He said they only hold him down for this. It only takes a second and would feel like a quick pinch. Wish I would have known this sooner. But at least all who read this will know if it ever happens to yours. Ill post again next week and tell you how its going.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara got one when she was a pup, and it got to be about the size of a blackberry. It was huge compared to her smally puppy mouth. She rubbed her face up against a brick building and rubbed the thing right off. It never came back. She took care of it herself. I was worried at first when it was growing bigger and bigger, but now that I know about them, I wouldn't worry much at all.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

*Update Reefs Papaloma*

Yesterday Prior to taking him to his vet for his final shots, I noticed that over night they were half the size of the night before. And now today a day later they are almost gone! I'm hoping that by tomorrow we will be free of those ugly looking warts! So as most of the the articles online say.. Be patient they will go away on there own.
And Yes they do get worse before they get better. All in all he had them from start to end just under 1 month.


----------



## kimcil (Mar 20, 2015)

nice thread, same question as OP


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

kimcil said:


> nice thread, same question as OP


What is same question as OP? sorry kind of new to threads


----------

